# Who Owns The Nigerian Punch Newspaper



## stato (Sep 18, 2014)

The Nigerian Punch is one of the most respected papers in the country but who owns it?


----------



## Temitope (Sep 18, 2014)

The Punch newspaper was founded by James Aboderin an accountant and Sam Amuka a former columnist and editor at the Daily Times between 1971 and 1973.


----------

